# To-Shin Do Wall and Chair Defence Vid



## brycemaster (Aug 25, 2008)

New Clip:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=h0E5EbmZPJE


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2008)

Great clip!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

"Martial Arts should not be attempted without the guidance of a qualified SKH instructor." 

Hmmm, that may be stated overly strongly...


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 25, 2008)

I liked it!


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 26, 2008)

arnisador said:


> "Martial Arts should not be attempted without the guidance of a qualified SKH instructor."
> 
> Hmmm, that may be stated overly strongly...



Jeez, you'd think we were avoiding lawsuits or something huh? :wink1:


----------



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2008)

brycemaster said:


> Jeez, you'd think we were avoiding lawsuits or something huh? :wink1:


 
That's funny, _brycemaster_:lol:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

brycemaster said:


> Jeez, you'd think we were avoiding lawsuits or something huh?



Well, what got me is that it didn't say just _their _art shouldn't be practiced without one of their instructors...as it reads it says that _no _art should practiced without one of their instructors!


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL, I get what you mean, but I just used the wording Mr Hayes puts on his vids, if it works for him, it's good enough for me.


----------

